# DYI Glass Aquarium Plans



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

This is a neat link I found and wanted to share.

DIY Glass Aquarium Plans - Part 1: Introduction to Building Your Own Tank

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## YoungAquaticPhotos (Nov 14, 2006)

Great plans!


----------

